# A new classical guitar recording



## Markblues (Mar 22, 2018)

Dear fellow classical music enthusiasts,

I'm posting here this link to a new classical guitar album on Spotify. It contains some variations of standard pieces and a few interesting takes on tracks that you may not ordinarily hear on classical guitar such as Air on a G string, Hungarian Dance No.5 and Canon in D. The album is called 'Laid back' and is a really nice easy listening recording if I do say so myself. I have also included the album cover image which was done by the very talented Nick Gowman. I have just joined this forum and look forward to sharing more content and reading other threads. I hope you enjoy listening


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Unfortunately that is only on Spotify, don't have a account, perhaps some small clips on You tube?


----------



## Markblues (Mar 22, 2018)

Oh sorry about that, if you search for 'Laid back by Mark Hussey' on iTunes or any streaming website it can be played there. I'll have to get the album uploaded to Youtube as well


----------

